# A Dumb Question, or Here's Hoping ...



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm 6 months postpartum with my first child. Last month, ppaf came back, and was as heavy/lasted as long as it did before DS. I marked the days on the calendar.

My husband and I DTD on day 7 of that cycle, if it was a cycle. Wellll, it's been 32 days now. My cycles were a nice regular 28 before the baby.

I'm going to go get a pregnancy test tomorrow, but I was just wondering - is it common, or heard of, for a ppaf to come back once and then leave? Or for it to be sporadic for a little while after having a baby? I mean, I felt kinda cheated when it came back after only 5 months (yes, I am ebf) - is it a fluke?

We're not TTC. I feel like I'm in high school and me and my boyfriend are going, "It couldn't happen if we only did it ONCE, right?" Oh, my. Any words of encouragement or hope?


----------



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

edited to add: I don't have any secondary pregnancy symptoms. Except that I'm tired, but keeping up with my 6mo ds is pretty tiring anyway!

Really I was just bumping.


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktbug* 
I'm going to go get a pregnancy test tomorrow, but I was just wondering - is it common, or heard of, for a ppaf to come back once and then leave? Or for it to be sporadic for a little while after having a baby?

Sure. Some women have a period then skip months, have another, then again nothing for months, etc. Others have their regular cycles from the first period pp. After my first, I had a 90ish day cycle, a 60ish day cycle, and so on. I was never very regular even before having kids, but it seems to be pretty normal.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

its normal. mine are kind of odd. I had a 33 day cycle and then the next month had a 23 day cycle!


----------



## Valian (Oct 16, 2005)

My first ppaf were unusual lengths and I was previously very regular. It sent me to buy pg tests too, but it was just my body in an adjustment phase.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

what happened did you test?? I'm being nosy since I am ALWAYS thinking I'm pregnant







(but not wanting to be)


----------



## nfpmom (Jun 4, 2004)

The first few postpartum cycles tend to have delayed ovulation with short luteal phases. WIth each subsequent cycle your luteal phase can lengthen a little more until it stabilizes. So yes, the 1st few cycles are wonky.


----------



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

So, I tested. Negative. Still no period, though.


----------



## JeanineTheOT (Sep 25, 2006)

I have the same issue. I had my first PPAF Jan 11th (3 days after dd was 6 months old), and it hasnt been back yet. It is day 50! I usually have a 29 day cycle. I would like to see what others have to say about it.


----------



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

Yeah, ppaf #2 came today. 45 days! I was freakin'.
Since I've never been lucky enough to notice ovulation pain, I guess I need to start charting, so I can figure out what's going on in there.


----------

